# Turbo Gaskets and gearbox mount



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Dave

Price and availability please of a full turbo gasket set to fit RB26 and gearbox mount to fit late R32 GTR please.

I'm fitting the R32 with R34 turbo's so I guess I will only need the standard turbo gasket set.

Thanks Baz


----------

